# 6.3b release watch



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

With special thanks to Doug Brott for supplying the original source code I have setup a web site to help track the release of 6.3b.

Please add your zipcode of your service address to http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/ *only* if 6.3b has been activated by the phone call. Please do not add your zipcode if you activated 6.3b by hacking or only have 6.3b slices that are not installed.

You can also visit to see who has had it activated.

Again, only enter your zipcode if 6.3b has been activated by the phone call. Do not add your zipcode if your activated by using slices.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

future updates


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

97455, with a forced call this evening.
Let's see how long it takes before this thread gets all polluted with the "I haven't got it yets" like the last one you started.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> 97455, with a forced call this evening.
> Let's see how long it takes before this thread gets all polluted with the "I haven't got it yets" like the last one you started.


Well then add your zip to http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/


----------



## gimletmaker (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice little tool to see the geographic distribution of the rollout. You are aware though that it was very well established with the 6.3/6.3a rollout, that there is absolutely no correlation between your geographic location and the date you will receive the update.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

gimletmaker said:


> Nice little tool to see the geographic distribution of the rollout. You are aware though that it was very well established with the 6.3/6.3a rollout, that there is absolutely no correlation between your geographic location and the date you will receive the update.


Agree. Unlike the HR20 s/w update rollouts, the zip code is apparently meaningless for HR10 updates. I've got four HR10s, and the updates are either related to the age they were activated with D*, or the serial #. It took almost about 3 weeks for all of them to get 6.3a (and 6.3 before that).

My oldest HR10, one of the original batch, gets all the updates first, including 6.3b. It came yesterday or the day before, not sure.

/steve


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It's a bit hard to see the dots. But, nice idea nonetheless.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Didn't have to force a call or anything, updated last night at 12:43am.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

If you have IE7, use the zoom feature (bottom right corner of browser frame) and you can see them clumping better...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

IE7? What's that?


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Internet Explorer version 7


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

people still use internet explorer? the horror!!!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

gimletmaker said:


> Nice little tool to see the geographic distribution of the rollout. You are aware though that it was very well established with the 6.3/6.3a rollout, that there is absolutely no correlation between your geographic location and the date you will receive the update.


In the past they have been by geographic location. The 6.x rollouts seem to have not been. The tool also keep track of the number of activations entered per day. It should be useful just for that.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Please remember to add your zipcode to http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/ if you have 6.3b activated.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

rminsk said:



> Please remember to add your zipcode to http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/ if you have 6.3b activated.


Should there be an "enter" or "submit" button to enter said zipcode.
All I can do is put it in the box and that's it.

I forced a call this morning and got it.

edit: after watching my zipcode just sit there, I refreshed and seemed to have made a white dot appear in Utah.

phox


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Should there be an "enter" or "submit" button to enter said zipcode.
> All I can do is put it in the box and that's it.


Use the "Enter" key on your keyboard - does the same thing as if you hit a Submit button.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

brott said:


> Use the "Enter" key on your keyboard - does the same thing as if you hit a Submit button.


Tried that, and nothing seemed to happen.

Oh well, my little white dot is there, so all those that think zip code has anything to do with this rollout will be satisfied.

phox


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Oh well, my little white dot is there, so all those that think zip code has anything to do with this rollout will be satisfied.


Yeah, if that zip code idea was true, then both of my machines would have it. Right now, one does, one doesn't. Is it just me, or does this rollout seem to be much slower than 6.3 or 6.3a? As for right now, only about 70 people have reported receiving it.


----------



## cdaiger (Jan 19, 2003)

19807

Forced a call, rebooted, loaded 6.3b....and I was on the tale end of the 6.3a release.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

cdaiger said:


> Forced a call, rebooted, loaded 6.3b....


After you forced a call, did you get a "Pending Restart" indication as with previous software versions? I've only upgraded from 3.1.5f, and the phone screen on 6.3a looks a lot different, so I'm just wondering if that's where it will still show up.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Yeah, if that zip code idea was true, then both of my machines would have it. Right now, one does, one doesn't. Is it just me, or does this rollout seem to be much slower than 6.3 or 6.3a? As for right now, only about 70 people have reported receiving it.


After about 3 times of forcing a call and getting the "service not answering" message, I finally got through, and I got the download followed by the "Pending Restart" message. After restarting, it took about 3-5 minutes to install the software (it showed a screen after re-boot that said something like "installing service update...").

To me, it seemed like I got 6.3b WAY faster than I got 6.3a. It took over a month for me to get 6.3a. Of course, I never got 6.3 regular (they stopped its rollout because of the one spot satellite related bug), so that may explain the slower rollout for me for 6.3a.

For me, once I saw the message on the forum that 6.3b was out, I waited 2 days, and then started forcing a call. The first time I got through (compounded also by the fact that I was having land-line phone problems too), I got 6.3b.

Just FYI (I already posted to the website), I'm at 85308.


----------



## shanman14 (Jul 7, 2003)

videojanitor said:


> After you forced a call, did you get a "Pending Restart" indication as with previous software versions? I've only upgraded from 3.1.5f, and the phone screen on 6.3a looks a lot different, so I'm just wondering if that's where it will still show up.


Me too.

I'm guessing the "Last call attempt" will say "pending restart" instead of "succeeded"?


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

I am still on 3.5.1f. After I forced a call (my first since early October), the system was downloading for over an hour. I finally used the phone, interrupting the download. My guess is that the download was 6.3a, and I preferred not to have it.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> I am still on 3.5.1f. After I forced a call (my first since early October), the system was downloading for over an hour. I finally used the phone, interrupting the download. My guess is that the download was 6.3a, and I preferred not to have it.


Lije Baley, I'm not totally sure of the exact migration path from 3.5.1f to 6.3b, but I believe that you will have to go through 6.3a, as 6.3a contained a new database structure.

Think of 6.3b as a patch to 6.3a, and think of 6.3a as a "service pack."

Start downloading again. It'll be okay. 6.3a is not that bad for a couple of days at the most.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

az_double_eagle said:


> Lije Baley, I'm not totally sure of the exact migration path from 3.5.1f to 6.3b, but I believe that you will have to go through 6.3a, as 6.3a contained a new database structure.


I have a machine that went right from 3.1.5f to 6.3b -- the phone call only took about 5 minutes. On my other machine, the phone call took hours, and I ended up with 6.3a.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

My second Tivo downloaded something within five to six minutes. I'll find out what it was tomorrow morning. I'm hoping for 6.3b. I'll wait on the first machine for another week. It's mine (the other is my wife's). Mine is loaded with movies, so folders are not important and speed is not an issue.


Edit: The second Tivo now has 6.3b. Here's hoping it has solved the variety of problems I avoided by unplugging the phone line two months ago. I need to read some of the early 6.3 posts to determine which settings have been returned to the defaults; audio and channels received... what else?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Still waiting!


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Still waiting!


Same here! I sold my 6.3b machine, so now I am back to 6.3a.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Remember to add your zip when you get it to http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Er, why do you all think geographic location (zip) has anything to do with it? I'm willing to be convinced, but the most likely scenario is some list of access card or IRD number, which (unfortunately) may not be the same as the one(s) for 6.3a.

Does anyone have *any* evidence for zip code controlling this rollout.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The site is no longer about tracking the geographic location. I am trying to accumlate how many installs happen per day.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

leesweet said:


> Does anyone have *any* evidence for zip code controlling this rollout.


The only evidence I have is to the contrary. I have (or should I say, had) two machines -- one got 6.3b almost immediately, and the other is still waiting.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

rminsk said:


> The site is no longer about tracking the geographic location. I am trying to accumlate how many installs happen per day.


Anything to report on how many per day are actually rolling out? I'm still waiting for three of my four HR10s to be updated. My first was updated the first day of the 6.3b rollout.

/steve


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't had my HR10 plugged into a phone line for a while. I haven't noticed any problems with 6.3a. Should I bite the bullet and let the unit upgrade to 6.3b?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

No joy here yet.


----------



## djb61230 (Oct 30, 2004)

Got it yesterday in Johnstown, NY (12095). Went to add to the map but it's having issues. Connections to it's mysql DB are "leaking". Someone has a bug!


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

I wish they would STICKY this!


----------



## Bruce N (Dec 28, 2001)

20175. Just got it. Rebooting now.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

Forced a call last night and got the b upgrade. I am still leaving my other Tivo unplugged until I am sure that this works without any issues. 24 starts up in 10 days and I want to be sure it records correctly on at least one machine!


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Just got the 6.3b today. Unhacked unit. However, upgrade was strange...

I did a forced call this morning. It finished and said "done" on the dial screen. Next call was scheduled for 1/15 or something.

I came home from work tonight and decided to force another call. Before forcing the call, I noticed it said "pending restart'.

Hmmm... Apparently the "pending restart" may not occur immediately after the call completes. I'm pretty sure it didn't dial again today. Well, I got it so no complaints (other than "darn you DTV /Tivo for giving me that crappy 6.3a release.")

As for testing 6.3b, sadly there is nothing on FOX I like to watch tonight, so I will not test 6.3b tonight...

... Altan


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

#18 today


----------



## Orient Express (Sep 18, 2006)

Finally got it in San Jose today. and not a minute too soon! or should I say 24 hours too soon!


----------



## bpdp379 (Feb 25, 2004)

Orient Express said:


> Finally got it in San Jose today. and not a minute too soon! or should I say 24 hours too soon!


Same in 94550. Seems a large release was done today according to the map linked above.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

bpdp379 said:


> Same in 94550. Seems a large release was done today according to the map linked above.


And just to repeat the link so more people can enter data... 
http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

Yoo-hoo! 1 down, 1 to go at 53589!


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Tried to force a call last night and it said it couldn't due to a 2 am software download. Woke up this morning and had 6.3b-01-2-357. I will be out of town Sunday and Monday and am just praying that 24 records. It's on the To Do List. Just to be safe I'm going to set it up on my SD Tivo as well.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Received in 60452 area code yesterday around 3 pm.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Just force a call and restart in 13901.


----------

